# Puppy Vaccines



## R-Co (May 27, 2012)

I have read a lot of the posts on here regarding puppy shots and have done lots of research but am not really finding the answer I need.

My puppy is currently 11 weeks, the breeder did her vaccines for distemper and parvo at 6 weeks and 8 weeks, I haven’t given her any shots while she has been with me. I very much want to do minimal vaccines but do not want her getting sick.

I have seen a few recommendations of doing single dose parvo at 14 weeks and single dose distemper at 17 weeks. Would it make the most sense to titer her at 14 weeks and see if she needed any more vaccines or would I be able to titer her now to see if she had the immune response or would the maternal antibodies potentially still be there giving me the false sense of security that she is protected and then have those antibodies be gone at 14 weeks and have her be unprotected?

Just want to do the best thing for her and avoid adding unnecessary chemicals to her body.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

This is the vaccine protocol that I follow - Vaccination Schedule Recommendations For Dogs


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I follow Dr. Dodds' protocol as well. However, Dr. Dodds' newest vaccine schedule says to vaccinate for DPV at 9-10 weeks and again at 14-16 weeks.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i play it safe and follow the standard protocol. i also give my dog heartworm medicine.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I do the same as BrownieM. My vet did not have a problem with it. The office receptionst was HIGHLY aggravated that I wasn't giving him 4 7-way vaccines in a row tho. 

She acted like he was toxic or something. She also freaks out that he's not neutered. LOL . Really need to find a new vet.


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

My 8 yr old dog hadn't had any shots when I got her at 4 months old. (Because of an idiot BYB, not someone trying to follow a protocol.) We did her distemper and parvo the day she was given up by her owners and then she had another one about 2 or 3 weeks later. Since then she's only had the Rabies vaccine every 3 years and I titer for distemper and parvo. I do titers every couple of years and my vet has always been supportive of this. She did react negatively to the shots as a puppy so I would prefer not to do more than I have to. I've also lost a dog to an auto-immune issue and once that happens, your opinion of anything that charges up the immune system will change really quickly.


----------

